# Zufallsbild mit Verlinkung



## b-W0y (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich gleich vorraus sagen das ich mich mit html oder php weniger auskenne.

Ich suche ein PHP oder HTML code mit dem man das möglich machen kann. Zufallsbilder auf bestimmte größe mit Verlinkung zum Größeren Bild. 

Beispiel: http://www.ebersbattle.de/

Wenn mir jetzt jemand mit "cookies einfügen" kommt hilft mir das wenig weiter. Ich hab auf google gesucht, und bei "Suchen & Finden" gesucht und nichts gefunden. Ich möchte euch (tutorials-support) nicht beleidigen, aber hier findet man echt nichts. Und wenn man was findet kommen "blöde" Antworten, die den Besuchern wenig nützen.
Aber jetzt will ich euch nicht fertig machen oder sonst was, sondern nur einen _*GANZEN*_ Code mit guter Beschreibung wenn das jemand so freundlich machen könnte. Das nicht nur ich was davon hab, sondern auch die Besucher die hier reinschauen.

Ich würde mich echt rießig freuen wenn einer sich ransetzen würde.
MfG
b-W0y


----------



## b-W0y (2. Januar 2006)

Ich hab jetzt doch was gefunden, aber die haben jetzt noch keine verlinkung.

http://www.polycoder.de/was-macht-der-polyCODER/script-js-randombild.html


----------



## GreenThunder (2. Januar 2006)

Schau mal  hier!


----------

